# *Reegan 3 yr old PB GSD* Needs Rescued in Denver



## mklocke13 (Feb 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, a GSD named Reegan that I care about very much and have known since she was a puppy, ended up being dumped by her owner at the Denver Animal Shelter last weekend. I live in Raleigh, NC now and I only by chance found out about this. I was able to coordinate her move to a better situation (the Dumb Friends League of Denver) - much better than the pound, but still not entirely no kill. Also, they do not have the extensive screening processes for potential adopters that a rescue would have. Reegan would do best with an experienced GSD foster and owner.

Reegan is a beautiful black & red GSD (medium hair), just under 4 years old, spayed, and UTD on all her shots. She is a very loving dog, but does need some behavioral modification training as she can sometimes be territorial and food aggressive with other dogs. I do believe that being out of her home, will help with this. She gets along fabulously with with my GSD,(Bella is a 5yr, rather alpha, 90lb GSD). 

Reegan loves to play ball, run and swim. When she walks she has what some call "egg beater" back legs (they cross when she walks) - but this has not been diagnosed to cause her any pain - and she seems to not care much about it. She runs normally, and her hips have been evaluated as being good. 

It seems that all the rescues that I know about in the Denver, Colorado area are full (and she is being networked), but they are willing to help pull her and organize transportation. 

While she is currently at DDFL, it is not entirely no kill, and I would feel much better if she was taken into a rescue and fostered. If you know of any rescues that might be able to take her in your area, I'd be extremely grateful. As I mentioned, it looks like we can get her pulled and the transportation arranged. 

Any help with this would be absolutely amazing!!! This girl deserves a loving home!!! The sweet baby has to be completely confused as to what is happening to her...

Please contact me at [email protected] for more information. As mentioned she is at the Denver Dumb Friends League and her ID# is A0668501. 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Reegan


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

another bump for reegan. Wish I could help.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If you know who the breeder is, why not contact them?


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Denver rescues suck. "Give us 3 references and your vet's number. We'll contact them and then think about calling you back." They wouldn't be full if they weren't dog hoarders.

I just checked DDFL and don't see her listed. She might have been a good fit for us.


----------



## GSDav8r (Dec 19, 2013)

Ah man, in South-central KS and would love to take her. Wife says one big dog is enough for now (she's right). Hope Reegan finds a good home.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Denver rescues do suck. I've tried to help a friend adopt through numerous gsd rescues in the area and none even gave us the courtesy of a call back.

Ddfl usually has waiting lists for purebreds. I would of been surprised if it took her longer than a few days to get adopted

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> Denver rescues do suck. I've tried to help a friend adopt through numerous gsd rescues in the area and none even gave us the courtesy of a call back.
> 
> Ddfl usually has waiting lists for purebreds. I would of been surprised if it took her longer than a few days to get adopted
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I stopped at a Larimer County shelter and looked at a real nice male. He was only just released off incoming hold the day before. I wanted to come back later in the afternoon with the wife. When I came out of the meeting room, another person was already waiting and ended up taking him.

Talking with one of the volunteers, she said Shepherds and Corgis don't last more than three days. She paid more attention to Corgis and claimed the rescues would snatch them up before most folks got a chance to look at them.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think all rescues in Denver are bad. Nickenos Second Chances is a very good one and are always pulling dogs. They end up having more gsds than any other breed' I got my gsd from them. If the dog ends up there too long you could contact them on line


----------

